
Found this during my last trip to Kazakhstan: 45GB 4G data plans for $12 - baybal2
http://imgur.com/xzzGSjh.jpg
======
saaaaaam
I pay £20 for 20GB of 4G data in the UK (plus unlimited minutes + texts -
which I barely use). This includes Spotify Premium (which I would otherwise
pay £9.99 for - and was, prior to my network introducing this), so in reality
I'm paying the equivalent of £10 for 20GB. It always astonishes me how much
people have to pay for data.

It never surprises me how expensive data is in the US.

------
baybal2
The other interesting thing was omnipresent FTTT, even in rotting, century old
barracks

------
back_beyond
What is the catch?

~~~
itcrowd
Probably having to move to Kazakhstan. (Lame joke)

This link implies there is no 4G in Kazakhstan [http://m.gsmarena.com/network-
bands.php3?sCountry=KAZAKHSTAN](http://m.gsmarena.com/network-
bands.php3?sCountry=KAZAKHSTAN)

This link mentions there is "4G LTE ALTEL 1800Mhz" available (although it
doesn't specifically nail it to regions of the country)
[http://www.worldtimezone.com/4g.html](http://www.worldtimezone.com/4g.html)

Since Kazakhstan is so huge, I expect there to be decent coverage in larger
cities but next to no coverage in rural areas (especially newer technology
like 4G)

